
EU citizens feel time's up for changing clocks - monet90
https://www.dw.com/en/eu-citizens-feel-times-up-for-changing-clocks/a-45263664
======
Someone
President of the European Commission Juncker said that he would push for the
changing clocks to be abolished and that the Commission "will decide on it
today." ([https://www.dw.com/en/eu-to-stop-changing-the-clocks-
juncker...](https://www.dw.com/en/eu-to-stop-changing-the-clocks-juncker-
pledges/a-45300586))

I don’t see it happen quickly, though. Permanent daylight savings time may be
good for Germany, but would it work for Spain? Large parts of it are west of
London, but their clocks would be two hours ahead of it in winter. I could see
it move to a different time zone, joining Portugal.

The Netherlands, France, Belgium and Luxembourg also might think different
(although, for the smaller countries, following whatever the big neighbor does
probably will be the way to go)

------
easychris
Hm. 4.6M „voters“, and I know a couple of persons who were not able to vote
due to server issues. I also doubt that the way the voting was setup was safe
against the most basic manipulations (e.g. voting multiple times).

I’d say that this was not a representative poll. ;)

~~~
Someone
Looking at [http://europa.eu/rapid/press-
release_IP-18-5302_en.htm](http://europa.eu/rapid/press-
release_IP-18-5302_en.htm), it seems a more accurate description is _”EU’s
German-speaking citizens feel time’s up for changing clocks”_

The top 3 countries by percentage of population voting were Germany (3.97%],
Austria (2.94%) and Luxembourg (1.78%). Finland is 4th at 0.96%, the United
Kingdom last at 0.02%.

